# Any help available



## Kaneo (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi I've been playing around with my BE but I'm finding it hard for any kind of consistency.

I've watched many videos and read lots of information but can't seem to put this knowledge into practice.

My coffee is fresh I'm weighing 18g I'm spreading and tamping evenly but my coffee is extracting from first drip in 14 seconds at a grinder fineness of 2 and my pressure gauge is near the max.

I've increased and decreased grind but always seem to extract below 20 seconds and don't hit optimal pressure.

Can anyone help and can also anyone provide me with a bit more information on the grind amount dial.

Many Thanks.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You say the coffee extracts in 14s from first drip. How long does it take from starting the pump? Include the preinfusion time in total shot time.

How much are you getting in the cup?

There isn't an optimal pressure, it will float with grind.

You're asking for advice on the amount dial, but you started out by saying you are dosing 18g. Weigh the coffee into the PF.

Pull the shot manually, don't use the programmable settings.


----------

